# bicoeur ou quadricoeur?



## ricololo (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
je souhaite m'acheter un MBP. 
Mes besoins principaux: le calcul scientifique haute performance (C++, matlab, IDL, fortran,...), bureautique (LaTeX, excel, ppt)?
Ma question: 
à RAM égal, quel processeur est le plus performant: 


i5 bicoeur 2.3GHz
i7 bicoeur 2.7GHz
i7 quadricoeur 2.0GHz
Si vous pouvez me faire un classement, ca serait cool.

Merci
PS: je me fiche de la taille de l'écran!


----------



## TomLopez (11 Août 2011)

L'ordre inverse de ce que tu as écrit


----------



## ricololo (11 Août 2011)

merci, je m'en doutais! autres questions: 
est-ce qu'un quadricoeur 2 GHz est équivalent à un proc  hypothétique 1 coeur 8 GHz?
est-ce que toutes les appli vont utiliser les 4 coeurs? ou seulement les plus gourmandes?
les applis sont elles optimisées pour l'utilisation des 4 coeurs?

merci


----------



## Aurelsicoko (11 Août 2011)

Toutes les applications n'utilisent pas les quatre coeurs donc dans certains cas, il est préférable d'avoir un double coeur mieux cadencé.

Donc, je reviens sur la réponse de TomLopez, le classement évolue en fonction du logiciel utilisé...


----------



## ricololo (11 Août 2011)

C'est embarrassant! Je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancé dans mes interrogations!
et un quadricoeur 2 Ghz, c'est comme un "monocoeur 8 GHz" (4*2)?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2011)

ricololo a dit:


> C'est embarrassant! Je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancé dans mes interrogations!
> et un quadricoeur 2 Ghz, c'est comme un *"monocoeur 8 GHz" (4*2)*?


 
C'est un rapprochement qu'il ne faut jamais faire. Ce seraint comme multiplier les cylindres d'un morteur avec le régime de fonctionnement. Ca n'a absolument aucun sens. 

Les processeurs Core i5 et i7 ont un mode Turbo, qui s'active quand seulement 1 seul core est actif (donc quand le processeur ne fait qu'une seule tâche). Ce mode Turbo augmente significativement la fréquence. 

Dans ce mode 
Core i7 2,7 GHz Dual => Turbo à 3,4 GHz
Core i7 2,0 GHz Quad => Turbo à 2,9 GHz
Core i5 2,3 GHz Dual => Turbo à 2,9 GHz

Pour savoir lequel est le plus intéressant, il faudrait savoir si ce que tu fais avec C++, matlab, IDL et fortran est en mesure d'utiliser plus de 4 cores (vu que les Dual Core ont l'Hyperthreading, ils sont vu comme 4 processeurs). 

Dans l'absolu, un Core i7 2,0 GHz Quad est plus intéressant vu que ça revient à acheter un MacBook Pro 15 pouces avec d'autres avantages comme l'écran au moins en 1440x900 ou 1680x1050 en option, ce qui permet de travailler réellement sans écran externe (bosser sur du 1280x800, il faut vouloir).


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Août 2011)

ricololo a dit:


> C'est embarrassant! Je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancé dans mes interrogations!
> et un quadricoeur 2 Ghz, c'est comme un "monocoeur 8 GHz" (4*2)?



Non, ce serait trop facile !


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2011)

ricololo a dit:


> les applis sont elles optimisées pour l'utilisation des 4 coeurs?


Il n' a pas de règle globale, tout dépend de la bonne volonté du développeur.


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Août 2011)

Disons que l'on peut imaginer une évolution des softs pour exploiter le quadricoeur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2011)

Toutes les applications ne peuvent pas être répartie sur plusieurs processeurs pour aller plus vite.


----------

